# the black, the tall...



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

......the short and the blond! 

So different but so funny at the same time!!:kissing:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Hektor is looking pretty nice.  He's going to tower over Naomi eventually. I comment you for being able to get a picture of the two of them so calm. I am not so lucky.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Great looking couple! :handkiss:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Both very nice looking dogs. I like it that you were able to get a balanced light between the light and dark and didn't loose any detail in either. Hector is getting big and very handsome._


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Naomi is the beautiful spoo and Hektor is the handsome blond. Naomi has grown so much since her first puppy pictures amongst the flowers. What a lovely rich colour - I love black poodles. Thanks for the update. Janet


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

Ohhhhh!!! Sorry for the misunderstanding!!
Naoimi = Spoo
Hektor = mix
When I first posted here I didn't have my spoo puppy and put the name of my first dog. Now i can't change it!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Both of them a just adorable!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a great pic, don't know how you got them to pose! Naomi and Hector are lovely, Naomi is getting B-I=G!!


----------

